# Suh Will Play @ Dallas



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup it's not a suspension

Suh won?t discuss incident with Rodgers | NEWS10 ABC


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like the caved to him. Not wishing harm , but I hope he gets what he gives. $70,000 big deal that is not even equal to a parking ticket with the kind of money they throw around.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

He makes $12.5 million. $70k is also deductible not after tax. It goes to charity which the league uses to buy favor of the charities ...I'm cool with that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon said:


> He makes $12.5 million. $70k is also deductible not after tax. It goes to charity which the league uses to buy favor of the charities ...I'm cool with that.


 Still does nothing to focus on his action. 70k was meaning less to him


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A person I know pretty well and now out of the league was given a $25,000 fine for an aggregious act that was on prime time. He literally put both hands on an opposing players shoulders, standing in front of him and blatantly kneed him in the groin. Tyler made prob $400-500k that year, and there was no appealing the misguided act.

The following week at the teams HQ, Al Davis reportedly called Tyler in and gave him a check for the sum and told him the SOB deserved it and thanks.



Smitty901 said:


> Still does nothing to focus on his action. 70k was meaning list to him


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Uh... Too soon?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Sounds like the caved to him. Not wishing harm , but I hope he gets what he gives. $70,000 big deal that is not even equal to a parking ticket with the kind of money they throw around.


I AM WISHING he gets what he truely deserves! I think it would be great for him to get an unnecessary injury that might potentially end his carreer in the NFL. I think wearing the shoe on the other foot for a while would do him well. But I think this was all planned. I think Goodell had no intention of having him miss a game I think he gave him the suspension with a wink to appeal so that someone else could over turn it on appeal that way Roger looks tough but doesn't have to take the blame if Detroit looses cause they werent at full strength. If II was a Detroit Lion I would ask that he be let go next season or asked to be traded, I wouldn't want to be seen or known as a Detroit lions player when there is pieces of garbage like that on my team.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Play hard play rough it is football. They are well compensated for the risk. But play fair.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it's a bunch of bull. This isn't the first time he did something like this!!!
Oh and the cowgirls suck!! lol


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

It's a rough sport. Not everyone out there is a nice guy. Deal with it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> It's a rough sport. Not everyone out there is a nice guy. Deal with it.


NO...you deal with me not liking it!!! hehe 
Do you wanna fight, old man?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> ....
> Oh and the cowgirls suck!! lol


Bring on them CowGirls. You are talking about the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders,right?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you want to fight play hockey , part of the game. If you want to play dirty play basketball. Football is power and skill not cheap shots. Jerks like suh is why we keeping having to change the game.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Play hard play rough it is football. They are well compensated for the risk. But play fair.


I agree but it aint "playing hard or playing rough" long after the whistle is blown and you deliberately step on another opposing teams player, a franchise player at that, with the intent to agrivate a injury or straight up cause one, one that could potentially end a players ability to play again. I am all for a hard hitting and clean play making display on the field, but the crap that Suh is famous for aint football playing its malicious intent and blatant disregard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I agree but it aint "playing hard or playing rough" long after the whistle is blown and you deliberately step on another opposing teams player, a franchise player at that, with the intent to agrivate a injury or straight up cause one, one that could potentially end a players ability to play again. I am all for a hard hitting and clean play making display on the field, but the crap that Suh is famous for aint football playing its malicious intent and blatant disregard.


 We agree I am at the point where IMO he should be out for 1 year. If he dose it again after that out for life. He has already had to ,many chance and gotten away with to many.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> NO...you deal with me not liking it!!! hehe
> Do you wanna fight, old man?


Who you calling old?! We are the same age! Lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

That can't be true!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Couldn't agree more Smitty901. If I had been Roger G I would have fined him about a 1/2 million and suspended him for the next 8 season games and if there was another incident he would be done in the NFL, period end of conversation.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Suh is a dirty player.
We are in the playoffs, so no suspension should not surprise anyone.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Suh is playing at Dallas right now! Not doing so good. GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Suh is playing at Dallas right now! Not doing so good. GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!


You mean Go Zebra's.
The Zebra's beat Detoilet In Cheesehead City last week also.

Those that can't see that have more than a football game to worry about.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Cowboys. I was on the road Cowboy recovered the last fumble just as I pulled in. Come on up to Green bay , I am sure it will be a great game.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Whose team will the Zebra's be for? Dallas is America's Team after all.

BTW Nobody won money against the spread this week or last week in a Lions game.
How does that happen?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

They got beaten and Dallas didn't play dirty.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Suh! Get your golf clubs out and call the Pro Shop and schedule a Early Bird T-Time cause your season is over!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm....Interesting!!!
NFL Execs Pissed That Head Of Officiating Was Seen On Cowboys Party Bus


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Suh Sucks, but the Officials sucked even more!
That looked like the biggest "Throw" I ever seen. and lil fat man Christie, spends more time out of town than in town.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Lions fans are used to the "throws",it was explained to me 30 some years ago when "The Book" would not take my bet on DeToilet.
My Neighbor and Friend simply said the Lions don't cover.
Which means you bet $100 on Green Bay or DeToilet,you lose. You pay The Book your $100 bet,plus 10% Grease.

Another friend had this phone that would constantly ring near the weekend,and he was the only one that could answer. We were threatened with great bodily harm if we even touched it.
He was a large man with more than a couple of vowels in his name.
He also would not take any DeToilet bets from his friends.

This is why I said if you can't see the refs throwing the game you have bigger problems than just a football game. The whole industry is rotten, and not just the football one.
FORD is considered the most respectable owner in football, maybe because he has his neighbors influence the football scene, such as " I'm gonna make you an offer you can't refuse".:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> Hmmmmmmm....Interesting!!!
> NFL Execs Pissed That Head Of Officiating Was Seen On Cowboys Party Bus


Is this the NFL ref czar on Cowboys' party bus? Irate NFL execs say yes


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

NFL is full of shit too!! Is nothing sacred anymore?!!! lol
Referees pick up flag in Lions-Cowboys game, set off uproar | FOX Sports


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Referee: Head linesman overturned pass interference call in Lions-Cowboys game because 'contact was minimal' | MLive.com

Referee Pete Morelli told a pool reporter after the game that the head linesman overruled the initial flag because "contact was minimal."

"We got other information from another official from a different angle that thought the contact was minimal and didn't warrant pass interference," Morelli said. "He thought it was face guarding."

Face guarding is prohibited in the college ranks, but not the pros.

And what did Morelli see himself on the play?

"It's not my responsibility," Morelli said. "I'm a hundred miles away


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

So even if you hate Suh,hate the Lions and their dirty play, you have to have blinders on not to see the corruption in the NFL after looking at Mish's and my latest posts.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's more

Jerry Jones' Son Stephen -- Hey Ladies, Let's Party ... On My Dallas Cowboys Bus!! | TMZ.com


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Suh Sucks, but the Officials sucked even more!
> That looked like the biggest "Throw" I ever seen. and lil fat man Christie, spends more time out of town than in town.


I saw quiet a few blown calls on both sides of the ball. The officals need to do a better job on this.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

deleted post by poster


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> If you look at that play before that point pictured in the video there was a penalty before that that would have off set it, hence the reason it was over turned. You can be fair and call one and not call the other.


Hmmmm...you live in Texas. hehehe


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I saw quiet a few blown calls on both sides of the ball. The officals need to do a better job on this.


like I said above....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Quote Originally Posted by LunaticFringeInc View Post
If you look at that play before that point pictured in the video there was a penalty before that that would have off set it, hence the reason it was over turned. You can be fair and call one and not call the other.


You thinking about the Defensive Holding before the pass interference?

Where you on the Cowboys Party Bus also.

Fact of the matter is,the officiating in all sports is corrupt right down to Little League Baseball


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> Hmmmm...you live in Texas. hehehe


Yeah I am a dallas fan and I did more cursing at Dallas Cowboys than I did the refs and the lions combined I assure you! Surprised I didn't insite a riot between me and all of the couple of hundred or so cowboy fans in the bar I watch the game at. I think the only uglier game dallas played this year was on thanksgiving!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Quote Originally Posted by LunaticFringeInc View Post
> If you look at that play before that point pictured in the video there was a penalty before that that would have off set it, hence the reason it was over turned. You can be fair and call one and not call the other.
> 
> You thinking about the Defensive Holding before the pass interference?
> ...


No. But I didnt miss that one either! There were plenty of missed calls in the game to swing it either way regardless of who your team was. Hopefully it gets better for the rest of the palyoffs.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> like I said above....


Got a link to prove your point ?

I posted some links to prove some of mine.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> No. But I didnt miss that one either! There were plenty of missed calls in the game to swing it either way regardless of who your team was. Hopefully it gets better for the rest of the palyoffs.


Wait until you meet The CheeseHead Refs

I thought Troy Boy did a great job doing color on the broadcast since he a definite Homer and he stayed objective throughout.


----------



## DWSinTXS (Nov 30, 2014)

Several things:

1. Cowboys WIN - Detroit, you can go home

2. Suh is a cry-baby in the post game press conference! BOO-frigging-Hoo

3. Detroit and their fans and all you Cowboys haters can go suck it, because Detroit got the biggest call-reversal of the YEAR when Suh got suspended and then it was reversed, so, if you are whining about the officiating and any reversed call, then why aren't you whining about that!

4. If you don't like it, then I would like to invite you to go home and get your shine box!

Go COWBOYS !


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

DWSinTXS said:


> Several things:
> 
> 1. Cowboys WIN - Detroit, you can go home
> 
> ...


1) aints goin back to DeToilet
2) Suh is gone from DeToilet,he be a free agent
3)CowGirls can suck for sure anytime
4) I am ats home in the Cold WHITE North


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I ain't got no dawg in this fight but that call changed the entire game.
Anybody think Chris Christie soiled his xl Underpants during that Man hug?
What happened to having the Bands pt unto his stomach? I thing they broke....


----------



## DWSinTXS (Nov 30, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> I ain't got no dawg in this fight but that call changed the entire game.
> Anybody think Chris Christie soiled his xl Underpants during that Man hug?
> What happened to having the Bands pt unto his stomach? I thing they broke....


Chicken or the egg . . . the 'call that changed the entire game' was made when Suh's suspension call was reversed.
That game would have been drastically different if Suh had been sidelined. They got their call reversal, we got ours. Even up.

Fans (and players) that whine about officiating don't understand the game. Over the course of a season every team gets plenty of bad calls that go against them, and plenty that go their way. At the end of the season, it all evens out.

Fact: whining about bad officiating is the mantra of LOSERS.

So, suck it up.
Cowboys win!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Like I said I don't care one way or the other, so long as Seattle loses.....:68:::clapping:::rofl3:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

DWSinTXS said:


> Chicken or the egg . . . the 'call that changed the entire game' was made when Suh's suspension call was reversed.
> That game would have been drastically different if Suh had been sidelined. They got their call reversal, we got ours. Even up.
> 
> Fans (and players) that whine about officiating don't understand the game. Over the course of a season every team gets plenty of bad calls that go against them, and plenty that go their way. At the end of the season, it all evens out.
> ...


What does DWS in TXS mean
Driving While Sucking in TexasXenophoicSucker


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Heheheehehehehheheheheheh


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Got a link to prove your point ?
> 
> I posted some links to prove some of mine.


Not handy but I did watch that play from start to finish frame by frame thanks to a friend who had it on his computer. Dallas was holding on two occasions, dallas had a pass interference call if you want to split hairs, a Detroit player was guilty of holding a player, in fact I think it was the one people are crying fowl on as a matter of fact and the real no kidding penalty that should hve been called was Dez's dumb butt coming out on the field after the play to argue with the ref with no helmet on. So there were 5 penaltys but those who hate Dallas are only wanting to see one of them.

There was over 8 minutes left to play, almost 9, that wasn't Detroits last possession or the end of the game. Detroit got beat and Detroit got away with another good weak call that went against dallas in the first quarter that resulted in dallas endiing up 14 down instead of just 7. Ho many gifts from the foot ball gods does Detroit need. You folks are acting like this is the only blown call in the NFL all season.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, if I could have been on the bus, your Damn right I would of.


----------

